# paints



## milamonster (Apr 12, 2007)

you know how some people use paints as a base before applying the shadow? I keep seeing that alot of folks use bare canvas, is that what color many of u use if you do use paints as a base? if not,  what color do you guys with darker complexions use? I'm NW 45 or so. 
thanks in advance


----------



## estheticmasque (Apr 12, 2007)

i personally use bare canvas but for a NW45 i would either recommend deep shadow or architecture depending on the tone of the shadows you use just my opion hope that helps


----------



## aziajs (Apr 12, 2007)

I am a NW 40 and I love Bamboom, I also used Tan Ray which is d/c now but I'm sure you could still find it.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 12, 2007)

^^I've used Tan Ray.  It was a tiny bit dark for me, but my darker friend looooooved it.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 12, 2007)

Not sure what foundation shade I am (somewhere between NW 40 to 45) but I use Architecture and it is the exact shade of my eyelids. It's perfect!! I use it every day with fabulous results.

*>_<*


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Apr 12, 2007)

I use bare canvas under light shadows and then sublime nature under everything else. 

To make shadows 'pop' I also use the beige-ing shade stick. 
I don't know what foundation shade i am, but i just bought a concealer in NC35. 

HTH!


----------



## saj20052006 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am NC50 or NW45 and I use Bamboom, for neutral colors.  When I am applying certain colors I use a matching paint.  For example if I use Swish E/S, then I use Artjam Paint.  If you only want one for all usage, I recommend Bamboom or Bare Canvas.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 15, 2007)

I use Tan Ray daily, with  every eye shadow color.  When I found out it was DC, I bought 6 of them.  IMO, shimmery paints seemed to crease easier, as if I had no base on at all.  That irked me to death.  My boss is an NW50 and she wears Untitled.


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 15, 2007)

I use architecture on my entire lid because it is the closest match to my nc50 or nw45 skintone.  I use Untitled if I want my lid color to pop, I also use coordinating paints like if I'm wearing pink I wear cotton candy paint.
HTH


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 16, 2007)

this is an excellent question!  i just realized how important the base color is for good shadow color. i think i sent you (milamonster) a message asking about your shadows because you wear great colors that show very well on your dark toned skin. when i try to do my friends faces that are a little darker than me, the colors tend to be pasty and just not the color i intended them to be, but that's because i'm using on them what i use on myself, which is a light concealer that turns the shadows light! so i'm anxious to try again using different bases.... like nikkia (sorry forgot your sn) said, using the bases that are the same color as the shadows.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't use MAC paints as an all over base anymore, I use UDPP for everything, but when I was using MAC Paints, I used Tan Ray.

IMO Deep Shadow is WAY too dark to be used as an allover base everyday for most.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I have Tan Ray, too. I no longer use it because it doesn't hold a candle to UDPP.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 18, 2007)

it seems like nothing does ^^ haha


----------



## kishahughes (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I don't use MAC paints as an all over base anymore, I use UDPP for everything, but when I was using MAC Paints, I used Tan Ray.

IMO Deep Shadow is WAY too dark to be used as an allover base everyday for most._

 

Well I guess you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or I should by some for myself..  
Love you Ash!!!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 19, 2007)

i love paints! I love every one I've tried. But I use the appropriate paint that matches the e/s I'm wearing, i put them on top of Prep+Prime eye and it works really good!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kishahughes* 

 
_Well I guess you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or I should by some for myself..  
Love you Ash!!!!_

 
Maybe you'll get some in your Mama's Day gift, sis.

Have you been using that palette i bought you??


----------



## capellanadea (Apr 30, 2007)

This is an excellent discussion! I've always wondered the same thing too. I've been using UDPP but realizing it's quite transparent it doesn't even out my lid color. My lids just look kinda weird. I think I need Paint to even out the color. I'm NC40 and waiting for Sublime Nature in the mail. I really hope it would work on me!


----------

